# some of my ink & paper sketches..



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

..here are some ink designs i created a few years ago, shortly before my dp/dr set in..

...let me know what you think of them.. i have several others as well, but i don't want to make this message too large..

all the best to you, fellow sufferers.. keep up the good fight!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:? For me both your drawings and your avatar don't display 
all I get is a question mark in a box..


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, you're right, they aren't showing up now...

go to this address and you should be able to view them all:

http://picasaweb.google.com/beck.bryan/Designs

let me know if it works..

ciao!


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Lost souls would be a good name for the first one, i like that one the best.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice work, I like this one the most


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

.


----------

